# Hydroxycut and M1T



## demigod dl (Mar 21, 2007)

hi, im just wondering if mixing these 2 drugs are good or bad...and what effects will they have

im was 260 pounds and 5'10"

after wrking out i have gone down to 228 pounds and grew to about 6 feet but i now find that nothing is happening so i was told these are some things i should take

im over weight....i want to get rid of my belly and have muscle definition

any help is appreciated 

also on a side note

does M1T make u put on weight...like make you look more fat or does it make u look slimed down


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2007)

I see no problem, I used M1T on a cut with a fat burner.

However, don't think this alone will solve your problem, you need to get your diet in order.

You cannot use M1T for very long, and it has some nasty side effects, lower back cramping was probably the worst, and it is very hard on your liver. It will make you hold water and look puffy.


----------



## norcalsupps (Mar 22, 2007)

Also, you should try drinking a lot of water to keep your system flushed.  Watch the color of your urine.  The darker it gets, the more you need a lot of water so you wont hurt your liver and kidneys as much.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

yea...ive been started my diet bout 2 weeks ago

i eat every 3 hours in very small portions...i dont eat after 9 pm and i also dont eat an junk food

i also go to the gym every night as well


so if i do the M1T and the Hydroxycut im going to look bloated...i know its hard on the liver which is why i was told to cycle...2 weeks of it then 2 week break...i just dont want to look bloated though


----------



## norcalsupps (Mar 22, 2007)

Many of those hardcore oral steroids create decent bloating.  It would be hard to avoid it, but I know that bloating will go away once you stop taking it, and then you will see the best results.  Try taking a fiber supplement to help with digestion of all the food you are downing.  It can help the bloating a little bit.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2007)

demigod dl said:


> so if i do the M1T and the Hydroxycut im going to look bloated...



most likely, yeah.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

wow that sucks....im planning on taking the hydroxycut for a long while...ut the M1T for about a month...once i stop it the bloating will go away?


also would efidrene be better for weight loss then the hydroxycut?


----------



## norcalsupps (Mar 22, 2007)

demigod dl said:


> wow that sucks....im planning on taking the hydroxycut for a long while...ut the M1T for about a month...once i stop it the bloating will go away?
> 
> 
> also would efidrene be better for weight loss then the hydroxycut?



The bloating will go away pretty quickly once you stop taking M1T.  Hydroxycut is a good fat burner, but ephedra is the best by far.  It depends on how intense you want to make it, and if you're willing to risk the side effects of ephedra.  Ephedra easily curbs appetite and speeds up metabolism tremendously.  Its the strongest fat burning option around.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

how bad are the side effects?


----------



## norcalsupps (Mar 22, 2007)

they mainly have to do with heart issues and blood pressure.  If you have any genetic disorders with blood pressure or heart issues, I would recommend trying to stay away from it.  This is why they took it off the market.  Personally, I have never had a problem with it, other than nervous energy when i first started taking it.  It works tremendously, but there are risks.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

i had high blood pressure before...never any heart problems...ill contact my family doctor before i take it...ill see how the hydroxycut wrks and if the results arent as i expected i will try the ephidrene

is there any other supliments i can also use with the M1T and the Hydroxycut to cut weight fast and put on lean muscle?


----------



## norcalsupps (Mar 22, 2007)

other than those two things, i wouldnt recommend anything else except protein.  I think that should be enough to give it a good try.  You don't want to be putting your liver and kidneys through too much work.  Make sure you start with low dosage of M1T to assess your body's reaction to it.  You have your PCT setup as well?  Also, it is always a great idea to check with the family doctor before taking anything.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

umm....not to sure wat PCT is

im really new at all this stuff so...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2007)

How old are you?

Sounds to me like you don't understand what M1T is.  It is a steroid.

Get your diet in order and training before you consider steroids.  and no 6 months of being consistent isn't enough.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

yea im only 17

ive done some research into the M1T. i know its a steroid...i know that it damages the liver and i should be taking i believe its called a milk lylac or cranberry extract

but really i have no expierence wit any of these things....i havent started taking anything yet..im just trying to get more info first


----------



## norcalsupps (Mar 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Sounds to me like you don't understand what M1T is.  It is a steroid.
> 
> Get your diet in order and training before you consider steroids.  and no 6 months of being consistent isn't enough.



Good idea....you need to do your fair share of exercise and nutrition before you decide to take a steroid.  If you do not know what a PCT is, you should not be taking steroids.  If not taken the wrong way, they can be possibly causing permanent body damage.  Read these articles as a helper, but I do not recommend taking steroids with your amount of knowledge and experience right now. Steroid Articles - FitnessFreaks


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2007)

wait 10+ years.

You are at a hormonal peak right now, at your age.

First and foremost eat right, and train smart.

Remember it took you 17 years to get to where you are right now.  There are no quick fixes, start making lifestyle changes.  You will be amazed with the progress.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

so i shouldnt even do the hydroxycut?

well what about just doing some vitamins and stuff

i have a buddy who is a professional weight trainer...he was talking about fish oil and things like that?


----------



## norcalsupps (Mar 22, 2007)

i think a multivitamin and protein is just fine for now at your age.  Since you are 17, your metabolism is fast enough where if you found a good diet and workout plan, you could take off excess weight easily.  Wait till you are at least 18 to even consider a fat burner.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 22, 2007)

IMO.

I would work on developing healthy habits, before complicating things with supplements.  Supps are such a small percentage in the equation.  Too many people look at them as short cuts, instead of solving the problem that actually exists (ie.  diet, sleep, activity, happiness)

Feed your body properly(diet) and it will start to respond the way you want it to.

A multi, and fish oil would be a great addition.


----------



## demigod dl (Mar 22, 2007)

okay thanks alot guys youve been a big help

i now know what a PCT is now lol

also i just looked at my bottle of M1T it says its a prosteroid..is that just like a steroid or?


----------



## Phred (Mar 22, 2007)

demigod dl said:


> yea im only 17
> 
> ive done some research into the M1T. i know its a steroid...i know that it damages the liver and i should be taking i believe its called a milk lylac or cranberry extract
> 
> but really i have no expierence wit any of these things....i havent started taking anything yet..im just trying to get more info first



If you kow it is a steroid, do you know you should not be considering steroids until you have mucho (yes that is a technical term) weight training experience and at least in your early 20's?

Just set the M1T down, back away slowly and no one will get hurt.


----------

